# FrapHost donating to typhoon Haiyan victims (We also urge you to do the same)



## Epidrive (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello,


Typhoon Haiyan was reportedly the strongest typhoon/hurricane ever that made landfall in recorded history. We are thankful and at the same time worried - thankful that we are from the metro manila and didnt get affected much by typhoon Haiyan's wrath, worried that there were reportedly 10,000 people missing/dead, and hundreds of thousands to millions who are left homeless.


Facts about super typhoon Haiyan - Source


• Super Typhoon Haiyan had winds of 195 mph and gusts of 235 mph. This is one of the highest wind speeds ever recorded in a storm in world history.


• It made landfall as the most powerful typhoon or hurricane in recorded history, based on wind speed measurements from satellites.


• The strength of Haiyan is equal to that of an extremely powerful Category 5 hurricane in the Atlantic.


• No hurricane in the Atlantic has ever been this strong; Hurricane Camille hit the U.S. Gulf Coast with an estimated wind speed of 190 mph.


• The storm is over 300 miles wide: The width is about equal to the distance between Boston and Philadelphia.


• About 10 million people live on the central Philippine islands and are most at risk of a direct strike from Haiyan.


• A storm surge as high as 15 feet is possible in some parts of the Philippines.


• Haiyan is the Chinese word for petrel, a type of bird that lives over the open sea and returns to land only for breeding.


• The storm is known as Super Typhoon Yolanda in the Philippines. The World Meteorological Organization officially assigns typhoon names, to have a consistent name for a storm, but other countries are free to create their own names too.


Haiyan's storm eye was hit directly towards the visayas part of the country, here is a video footage in tacloban city, see how Haiyan literally blown away trees and houses:

http://youtu.be/Ke6ureLcpkk


This is how it looked like afterwards:














View more here: Click


If Hurricane Katrina that devastated the USA, New Orleans in particular, had winds of 175mph, Haiyan had gusts of 235-289mph. So we that's how stronger Haiyan is. To add up, Philippines is also not that stable based on the economy and is infact a third-world country. And this is how we say every help counts.


As a Philippine-based webhost, we feel it is our duty to help our fellow countrymen who were victims of the super typhoon "Haiyan". As such, we have decided to donate 15%-30% of the total sales generated in the whole month of November to the victims of the typhoon. The less sales we get, the more % we give, this is to end up us still giving more money regardless of the sales we get. Donations will be sent to the Philippine Red Cross as money/cash/check.


I also urge webhosts to do the same, to anyone who's interested, kindly inbox me and I'll provide you a link to the government's relief operations paypal account for you to send the donations ito.


“No one is useless in this world who lightens the burdens of another.” - Charles Dickenson


“A kind gesture can reach a wound that only compassion can heal.” - Steve Maraboli


Thank you,


Bryson (FrapHost.com)


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Nov 11, 2013)

FrapHost said:


> So if the victims of Katrina recovered within months


Not to belittle your PR campaign.. but as someone living in Louisiana I find the offhand dismissal of Katrina's (and Rita's, another hurricane that devastated Louisiana shortly after Katrina) damage and the effect it had on people here (Katrina was in 2005.. and some folks are still living in FEMA campers after losing everything) rather insulting.  Please check facts before making baseless comparisons.


----------



## shovenose (Nov 11, 2013)

I will hereby officially match all orders placed until 5PM tomorrow. PM me where to send 'em too plz.


----------



## Epidrive (Nov 11, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> Not to belittle your PR campaign.. but as someone living in Louisiana I find the offhand dismissal of Katrina's (and Rita's, another hurricane that devastated Louisiana shortly after Katrina) damage and the effect it had on people here (Katrina was in 2005.. and some folks are still living in FEMA campers after losing everything) rather insulting. Please check facts before making baseless comparisons.


This is not just a pr campaign, I dont know what your thinking but just to let you know some of my friends are still missing and the families of some of my friends have been missing aswell., this is not just for pr but rather a call for help. Ive read in the news that the recovery on katrina took them 6 months. Thats where i based this assumption. I apologize if you were offended by this.


----------



## Epidrive (Nov 11, 2013)

shovenose said:


> I will hereby officially match all orders placed until 5PM tomorrow. PM me where to send 'em too plz.


I have pm'd you, thank you very much for your kindness.


----------



## XFS_Duke (Nov 11, 2013)

I live in Louisiana as well and do kinda take offense with the comment about Hurricane Katrina. I understand your comparison, but you shouldn't compare something such as that. It took way more than 6 months for the people of Louisiana, New Orleans mainly, to put their lives back on track. Whatever news you were listening to was full of it. 2005 is when Katrina happened, New Orleans still has few spots that are still screwed up. Most is all well, but this is 2013. I understand your pain and issue though, however, wrong comparison.

Good luck with your mission and I wish the affected people a speedy recovery.


----------

